# Herb Books



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some good books on herbs? I'm looking for something pretty comprehensive, not full of fluff.


----------



## IanT (Apr 4, 2008)

WFP-

two books im working with right now are:

Herbal secrets of the rainforest

Leslie Taylor

The complete book of herbs; a practical guide to growing and using herbs 

Lesley Bremness 

(I REALLY like the second one, has some useful info for growing and using them as the title implies...the 1st has loads of good info too)


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 4, 2008)

is that using  herbs for cooking or for herbal remedies? I am looking for herbal remedies....


----------



## IanT (Apr 4, 2008)

Its not solely medicinal herbs, its got pages for herbal remedies, paper making, dyes, pretty all inclusive, as well as growing techniques and plots (I think there are some in there for cooking too..) 

the rainforest one is only medicinal plants though, some may be tough to get but there are quite a few useful plants in there


----------



## Krickett (May 5, 2008)

I have a couple of Herbal Books  but the only one I have handy is Culpepers Completer Herbal  By: Nicholas Culpeper it has alot of information in it. I however have not read it as of yet. Sorry!


Krickett

P.S. will post titles of the other ones when I manage to find them again  :cry:


----------



## IanT (May 5, 2008)

sweeeet


----------



## Deda (Jun 3, 2008)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> is that using  herbs for cooking or for herbal remedies? I am looking for herbal remedies....



Have you tried _De Materia Medica_?

I find this to be an interesting read.  It's my favorite source for herbal remedies, along with Maude Grieve's  _A Modern Herbal_ and _Rodale's Encyclopedia of Herbs_.


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 29, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard others sing the praises of the Encyclopedia of Herbs.

Personally, I'll be checking all of these out.  I would like to learn more about herbs also.

Thanks to everyone for the titles you've suggested!


----------



## Birdie (Jul 2, 2008)

You might take a look at Nerys Perchon's "The Essential Natural Health Bible"   It is excellent!


----------



## essentialoils (Dec 2, 2009)

Lesley Bremness: The Complete Book of Herbs - a practical guide to growing and using herbs.
288 pages, paperback, 11.60 x 7.66". Penguin Studio, Sep 1994. ISBN 0140238026. Listprice USD 22.
A good allround book for the beginner, it includes one-page articles on 100+ herbs, and a wide variety of uses for them (culinary and medicinal uses, cleaning, beauty, etc.). There's also a section on how to grow herbs. Lots of clear plant and how-to color pictures.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0895949903/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have this one (amongst others). It's an A4 size paperback. I haven't read it properly yet but it looks pretty good.


----------

